# McIntosh MX5000



## iovi66 (Jun 12, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181053287845?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

I put in an offer on it last week.

What really makes these Macs shine is the external digital to analog converters MDA5000... an additional 1,200$ on top of the MX5000.

None the less so very tempting.


----------



## iovi66 (Jun 12, 2008)

sold, thanks


----------

